# Clyde tire pressure?



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

What sorts of tire pressures are other big guys riding on?
I'm 6'4" about 270lbs, and am running my tires at about 65psi. That is the max. that is printed on the side of the tire, so I don't go over it too much:skep: .

Just wondering what everyone else is riding on.

They are stock Specialized Fast Trak tires that came with my 2010 Rockhopper.
I've got some Michelin Wild Race'r to put on as well.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

im running my 29x2 fast tracks at 60ish im 6'4 275 ... I run my 700x38c at 100psi


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

45-50psi on my mountain bike 29x2.2 Nevegals, 120psi on my road bike (700x23) @ 300 pounds.


----------



## October26 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow I thought I was running mine high at 38 - 40!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm running my stock Bontrager Connection Trail 2.0 at 35-40 psi. I weigh 265-270


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I could go lower but I don't like the feeling. Maybe something I would just have to get used to but the couple times I tried running at 35-40psi they just felt squirrely.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I run high volume tyres on fat rims, so am good at 20-30 on high speed technical rocks.

5cm wide rims are the best


----------



## MikeLD (Aug 8, 2009)

Tubeless on Stans flow rims at 30 or 32


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

JoshM said:


> What sorts of tire pressures are other big guys riding on?
> I'm 6'4" about 270lbs, and am running my tires at about 65psi. That is the max. that is printed on the side of the tire, so I don't go over it too much:skep: .
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else is riding on.
> ...


I'm the same size and run 30-40PSI on my bike. At the lower end I'm pretty likely to pinch flat, but it tends to feel a little squirrely down there anyway. I have pretty wide rims and run 2.2-2.4 wide tires. I just put a thick DH tube in the rear to try to combat pinch fats at lower pressures. I'm not sure if it's going to be worth the extra weight to an already heavy wheel set, but I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## Szerek (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, replied to the wrong post.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 6'5" (was 300 now 258)

I played with tire pressure a bit and running toward the high end made me feel EVERY peice of gravel, rock, twig etc... on the trail. In addition my legs were vicimized by drive train shock when I hit rocks while climbing. I'm now on a 29'er FS and run at about 35 and I am still trying to dial it a bit lower. I do not want pinch flats nor do I want to peel the tire off the rim while riding down hill.


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

I've dropped it back down to 50psi. Still trying to find the perfect balance between good grip, and not too squishy.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Stans Flow Tubeless 35f/40r. I will probably go lower around the 30f/32r as I was rather bouncy on the trail today.

I think a lot of it will also depend on your sidewall, we big guys (I weight 230lbs) can get some tires to flex. I run a set of The Captain Control 2Bliss 29x2.2 and the Control gives a resistance to puncture and a stronger sidewall, the 2Bliss is to make it tubeless ready with sealant.

I also think the bigger you are the bigger the tire should be. I wont' ride anything under a 2.2 personally on a Flow Rim a 2.0 just scares me cruising through the trails and with being on a hardtail I like a little more cush in the rear (yeah baby!).

pink


----------



## macabra11 (Mar 25, 2010)

I just had my first experience with trying lower pressures this past weekend, and I did not enjoy it. I just got into mountain biking and started by running my pressure at 50psi. After reading some other posts on this forum about running really low pressures, I thought I would try it out at 30 front/32 rear - I am 6'3 and about 260-265. It was not good. I got a pinch flat (I think) and should have changed the tube right away, but it was a slow leak so I just pumped it back to 30psi and continued. I had to air up at least 3 more times to finish my ride (I know I should have just changed it). But my back tire kept fishtailing and moving from under me a lot on the downhill - not a good way to build confidence for a new rider. I think I will go back to running 50psi in the back and maybe 45psi in the front.


----------



## pobrien (May 16, 2006)

Without wishing to open the xl can of worms that is tubeless, but ... anyway, 6'0", 250lb running 30psi on 2.35/2.25 tires on 19mm rims. 
Used to run 40-45psi with tubes & got occasional pinch flats; converted the Bontrager rims to run tubeless; whole different story, better feel, no squirm much better grip with the lower pressure (oh and no punctures in last 3 years, one sidewall torn 3" tear, stuck tube in got home).


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

When I used to ride 26" x 2.1" tires tubed on narrow XC type rims, I had to run 50-53psi to avoid pinch flats (weight has fluctuated from 270-300lbs). When I got wider 26" rims and ran tires from 2.3" to 2.5" I could run pressures down as low as 35psi and the ride was much improved.

Now, I am riding on 29" Stans Flow rims with 2.2" - 2.3" tires and I can run 22-25psi, tubed or not with no problems. I was a little concerned to see that the tires I've been using had pressures recommended from 35-65psi and the Flow rims have a max recommended pressure of 38-40psi. As it turns out, the high volume of a 29" tire allows me to run low pressures that just work and don't have any rolling resistance issues or squirming unless the pressure gets well below 20psi.

The wider rims (Mavic EN321 and Stans Flow) coupled with larger volume tires are the ticket for me as a substantial, gravitationally challenged rider. The downside of extra rolling weight is more than offset by much improved ride characteristics, especially since I can run tires on the 29er that have less relative bulk and less prolific knobs than I did on 26" wheels and still have excellent grip in the trails I ride.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm ~240 and I run split-tube ghetto tubeless with these pressures: Front: Panaracer Rampage 2.35 @ 33.5psi; Rear: Panaracer FireXC Pro 2.1 @ 35psi. On Mavic 719 disc rims. I haven't felt the need to up the pressure yet, and if I do, 40 would probably be the max.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

macabra11 said:


> I just had my first experience with trying lower pressures this past weekend, and I did not enjoy it..... I thought I would try it out at 30 front/32 rear - I am 6'3 and about 260-265. It was not good. I got a pinch flat (I think) and should have changed the tube right away, but it was a slow leak so I just pumped it back to 30psi and continued.


You shouldn't run that low with tubes or it will be a horrible ride as you've already experienced. If you want to go 30 or less you need to be tubeless.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

If you need to run more than 35-40psi you are on the wrong tire 
Fast Track's are very thin, not really a good tire for someone of our weight. At 240lb I can run the 26x2.2 at 40lb with a tube, but even then I will get pinch flats. To top it off all those little knobs flex/squirm under a heavy rider. Best recommendation I can give is to get some beefier tires :thumbsup:

Most of my tires are 750-1150g. Anything lighter than that is strictly for XC racing, which I only do 1-2x a year. That FastTrack is about 500-600g IIRC (I had a S-Works version that was sub 500g that required 50psi and even then squirmed a bit under hard braking/cornering). Even in the 800g+ range not all tires are created equal.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

At 240lbs on tubes I ran about 40-45psi. Then I went tubeless on the new bike and ran about 30. Now I weigh more like 215 of run 27-28 psi tubeless.

I love the lower pressures tubeless allows. 40+ was just so bouncy when the trail was rocky, and rocky pretty much describes every trail out here. 30psi and less just soaks up the bumps much better and helps keep the wheels on the ground.


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

Nevegals 2.1 , 30psi n the front, 32 in the rear, @ 230lbs


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

You run whatever pressure works. For pavement and very smooth trails, high pressures may be good. When things get bumpy and you need traction, go as low as you can without getting lots of pinch flats.

(fat tires on skinny rims get squirmy at low pressures, though)


----------

